# Desperately need naming help



## StaceyRosado (Oct 5, 2007)

These are my new Top Hat Farm boys. Love them. They both have the same sire: Doubletree O'Brian but different dams.

The breeder hasn't come up with a theme yet and said I can name them. But I'm stumped. I have been calling the black and white one Hank and the buckskin is Dieter or Dimitri. I keep going back and forth. But I need registered names that either fit with those names or something else.

Herd name is Top Hat Farm ...

And go...


----------



## milk and honey (Oct 31, 2010)

Tuxedo, cummerbund, tails, putting on the ritz, Fred Astaire ?


Sent from my iPhone using Goat Forum


----------



## StaceyRosado (Oct 5, 2007)

What's Fred Astaire?


----------



## ksalvagno (Oct 6, 2009)

A very famous movie star and dancer. Back when movie stars actually had class.


----------



## kccjer (Jan 27, 2012)

StaceyRosado said:


> What's Fred Astaire?


Now I feel old. LOL

I like Tuxedo.


----------



## StaceyRosado (Oct 5, 2007)

I didn't grow up with a TV sorry. I don't know even half the stuff I "should" for my age. 

The buckskins mom is Top Hat Farm Dealer Beware and the black an whites mom is Top Hat Farm Swirling Rumors.


----------



## kccjer (Jan 27, 2012)

That's ok Stacey, Fred Astair is from back before my time really. He and Ginger Rogers were very famous for their ballroom dancing on the old B&W movies.


----------



## Goats Rock (Jun 20, 2011)

Beautiful kids! I am terrible with names! I have a reddish buck, named "Liver", another is Copper. 

The black and white one, " Top Hat Farms Sir Bentley"? The calico "Top Hat Farms Royal Calico". 
See, I am horrible with names! :wink:


----------



## milk and honey (Oct 31, 2010)

I almost added "maybe you're too young for that one"... Ha ha 
Btw, you didn't miss anything by not having a tv...it's mostly crap.


Sent from my iPhone using Goat Forum


----------



## RichV (Jun 2, 2013)

*Hat Styles*

Fedora and Trilby


----------



## Trickyroo (Sep 26, 2012)

Puttin On The Ritz
High Roller

Gorgeous boys Stacey , lots of luck with them


----------



## Escapegoat (Dec 25, 2014)

*To keep with the Top hat theme...Charlie chaplin, kid gloves, spats, Glad rags, lollapalooza, bees knees, Cats pajamas, Zoot suite  I love naming things...*


----------



## Little-Bits-N-Pieces (Apr 7, 2013)

> The buckskins mom is Top Hat Farm Dealer Beware


Shady Patron
Risky Business
Jack of all Trades
He's a Swindler



> Black and whites mom is Top Hat Farm Swirling Rumors


Rumor Has It
Hushed Whispers
can't remember the other one I thought off...


----------



## Little-Bits-N-Pieces (Apr 7, 2013)

Or to go with the Top hat theme, like the others said, Fedora, Zoot Suit, SharpDressedMan, etc


----------



## canyontrailgoats (Jan 4, 2014)

Monopoly would go along with the Top Hat theme, or Casino


----------



## StaceyRosado (Oct 5, 2007)

Top hat is the herd name. So I'm sure she's heard them all. 

THanks for the suggestions. I'm going to have to decide soon so I can get them registered.


----------



## StaceyRosado (Oct 5, 2007)

Little-Bits-N-Pieces said:


> Shady Patron
> Risky Business
> Jack of all Trades
> He's a Swindler
> ...


If you think of it let me know.

I like your thinking and I was trying to think the same but it just wasn't coming. So it's helpful


----------



## Trickyroo (Sep 26, 2012)

Little-Bits-N-Pieces said:


> Shady Patron
> Risky Business
> Jack of all Trades
> He's a Swindler
> ...


Risky Business is cute ! I LOVE Rumor Has It , that is perfect !


----------



## nigies4ever (Sep 19, 2012)

Trickyroo said:


> Puttin On The Ritz
> 
> High Roller
> 
> Gorgeous boys Stacey , lots of luck with them


I love Puttin On the Ritz, haha...interesting song but makes for a great goat name


----------



## Trickyroo (Sep 26, 2012)

nigies4ever said:


> I love Puttin On the Ritz, haha...interesting song but makes for a great goat name


Yeah , i like it , lol. Top Hat made me think of it and their splashy colors too


----------

